# What is your favorite adapted lens?



## greybeard (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine is an old Minolta Rokkor 50mm f1.7 on my Sony A6000.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 5, 2015)

60mm Rodagon on my XE-2.

Joe


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 5, 2015)

Chiyoko Super Rokkor 5cm f/2.0


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2015)

Actually two, a Helios 44-2, a 58/2.0, replaced by Sigma 60/2.8 & a Minolta 45/2.0, replaced by Olympus 45/1.8.

After buying my Pany G1 when it first came out, I collected about 40 vintage lenses & shot them almost exclusively until I got the Oly E- M5 & made the switch to native glass.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 30, 2015)

I have never really understood adapting a lens to fit another camera. It seems like a lot of work when you can just get the OEM lenses.


----------



## weepete (Mar 30, 2015)

Canon 135mm F2.5 FD converted to EOS mount. It's my only one!


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 30, 2015)

chuasam said:


> I have never really understood adapting a lens to fit another camera. It seems like a lot of work when you can just get the OEM lenses.



Well in my case the reasoning was cost and performance. I saved $500.00 and my adapted lens is at least as good but likely better than the OEM option. Better for less is one of my favorite reasons.

Joe


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2015)

mine was a Konica 57mm f/1.2 on an Olympus E-PL5




Oly E-PL5 with Konica AR 57mm f/1.2 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## nipsip (Jul 19, 2015)

58mm f/1.4 Minolta on A6000 for face shots wide open.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 19, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> mine was a Konica 57mm f/1.2 on an Olympus E-PL5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, its set on Auto.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2015)

I want to see the pics from these combos..

using tapatalk.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 27, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I want to see the pics from these combos..
> 
> using tapatalk.



OK, here is a pic from an 'adapted' Canon 50mm 1.8 mkII




Untitled by c w, on Flickr


----------

